# COREDROID HOLIDAY v5.1 [ICS][SENSE 3.6] gives boot loops on HTC VIVID ICS



## lht4512 (Jun 26, 2012)

I flashed this rom from recovery/bootloader unlocked HTC vivid ics 4.0.3 and followed instructions in your original post, my phone keeps doing boot loop! WHAT'S WRONG? does anyone has an answer how to solve this?


----------



## azz72 (May 27, 2012)

Fast boot the kernal through PC then load the rom. Make sure u do a wipe also.

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using RootzWiki


----------



## lht4512 (Jun 26, 2012)

I did a fast boot from PC also then installed thru recovery/bootloader after power+volume down buttons, also did a full wipe catch wipe & melvik wipe it still not working, still boot loops/hang at att logo.


----------



## rignfool (Apr 16, 2012)

You shouldn't get an att logo....

Something isn't taking

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lht4512 (Jun 26, 2012)

COREDROID HOLIDAY v5.1 [ICS][SENSE 3.6] still not working on my htc vivid ics, anyway i gave up and went with MIUIAndroid2.6.22 rom and it works great on my phone, all i have to do is download 2 zip files (MIUI2.6.22 & datafix zip files) to my pc then transfer to sd card on my phone then install it thru bootloader/recovery, didn't even have to use my pc to flash this rom, didn't have to go thru all those manual steps with COREDROID, able to overclock up to 1.728 GHz with MIUI.


----------



## daspazz (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm that's odd. All I had to do for Coredroid was flash it with TWRP touch recovery from the ROM.zip on my phone.

What recovery are/were you using?

I never had to boot through bootlader, just straight into TWRP and flash.


----------



## lht4512 (Jun 26, 2012)

My vivid is S-on I'm using http://www.theandroidsoul.com/install-clockworkmod-recovery-cwm-5-5-0-4-on-the-htc-vivid/, DO NOT INSTALL ROM MANAGER TO YOUR PHONE!! IT WILL interfere and wipe out Recovery-cwm-5-5-0-5 in your phone and you won't be able to enter recovery mode from VOLUMEDOWN+POWER BUTTON, if it gets wiped out by ROM Manager then all you have to do is re-flash it from your pc in step 3 below.

1)My Vivid is S-on, your phone bootloader have to be unlock first, go to htcdev website to unlock,
2)then follow this link to flash RECOVERY IMAGE TO YOUR PHONE http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20925854
3)flash RECOVERY IMAGE (recovery.img or ph39img zip file) TO YOUR PHONE, just follow instrucfastboot flash recovery <path/to/prebuilt-image-you-downloaded.img>

How do you do make your phone work thru flash it with TWRP touch recovery from the ROM.zip? what is TWRP? let me know.


----------



## daspazz (Apr 14, 2012)

TWRP

TEAMWin Recovery Project.

Basically I use the extended power management option to boot straight into recovery. Then I select install .zip from SDHC card, select my ROM, then slide the slider button to install my ROM, along with MODs and sometimes kernels.

Sound easy? It is. Oh Im S-on too.

I dont use ROM manager, I used goomanager, also by TEAMWin.


----------



## ki11bert (May 15, 2012)

I had the same problem. I couldn't get coredroid to boot for the life of me. I am currently having problems with Wajees senseless rom also, so I am going to switch back to TWRP recovery and see if it solves my problems.

Kill


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Try TWRP should work just fine.


----------

